# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Tháp Sydney - tòa tháp cao nhất Nam bán cầu - Du lịch Úc

## nguyetnt

Tọa lạc tại khu trung tâm thương mại Sydney thuộc tiểu bang New South Wales của nước Úc, tháp Sydney chính là một trong những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua khi đến xứ sở kangaroo.



Công trình kiến trúc này được người dân Úc tự hào là tòa tháp cao nhất Nam bán cầu, thu hút hàng trăm nghìn lượt khách đến tham quan mỗi năm.


Cùng với cầu cảng Sydney, nhà hát Opera...,
tháp Sydney đã góp phần tạo nên nét đẹp độc đáo cho thành phố Sydney. Ảnh: venueforliving.com
Tháp Sydney được khởi công xây dựng năm 1970 và hoàn tất vào tháng 8 năm 1981 với tổng kinh phí lên đến 36 triệu đô la Úc. Tháp cao 309 mét so với mặt đất và 327 mét so với mặt nước biển. Có tất cả 56 sợi cáp neo chặt phần trên của tháp với toà nhà Centrepoint ở mặt đất, mỗi sợi cáp nặng gần 7 tấn gồm 235 tao bện lại (mỗi tao có đường kính 7mm). Nếu nối các tao này lại với nhau thì có thể chịu đựng được sức gió mạnh nhất mà người ta đã dự báo chỉ xảy ra một lần trong vòng 500 năm. Chính những sợi cáp căng dài để bảo vệ tòa tháp đã tạo nên nét đẹp ấn tượng và độc đáo cho công trình kiến trúc này.


Ảnh: toptouristsites.com
Tháp Sydney có sức chứa tối đa 960 khách. Hệ thống thang máy tốc độ cao của ngọn tháp có thể vận chuyển được khoảng 2.000 lượt du khách/giờ và mỗi lần lên hoặc xuống chỉ mất khoảng 40 giây. Phần trên của tháp Sydney có chín tầng: tầng một và tầng hai là nhà hàng quay, từ đây thực khách có thể thưởng thức các món ăn ngon và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố.


Quầy bar trên tầng ba của tháp Sydney
Tầng ba của tháp Sydney là các quầy rượu và giải khát, tầng bốn là tầng quan sát, chung quanh lắp đặt nhiều ống nhòm để du khách quan sát cảnh đẹp Sydney. Từ những chiếc thuyền buồm ở bến cảng đến các tòa nhà chọc trời, mọi vật đều được thu vào tầm mắt bạn. Tại đây, du khách có thể thấy đại dương mênh mông và những ngọn núi vào những ngày đẹp trời. Trong tầng này còn có các shop bán hàng lưu niệm phục vụ nhu cầu mua sắm của du khách.


Du khách đang chiêm ngưỡng thành phố Sydney
từ đài quan sát ở tầng 4 - Ảnh: bestourism.com
Trên tháp Sydney có một rạp chiếu phim 3D chuyên chiếu những bộ phim về nước Úc. Bên cạnh đó, tháp còn có các tầng phía, thietrên chứa nhiều máy móc, thiết bị phục vụ cho ngành viễn thông. Đặc biệt, tầng thứ bảy của tháp Sydney chứa 162.000 lít nước phòng khi hỏa hoạn.


Khu mua sắm bên trong tháp Sydney- Ảnh: tripwow.tripadvisor.com
Cùng với những những công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng khác như cầu cảng Sydney, nhà hát Opera..., tháp Sydney đã góp phần tạo nên nét đẹp độc đáo cho thành phố Sydney và thu hút đông đảo lượng khách quốc tế đến với nước Úc xinh đẹp.


*Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com*



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## h20love

tháp đẹp tóa

----------


## lunas2

những công trình tuyệt đẹp

----------


## lovetravel

úc tráng lệ nhỉ? muốn đến đó 1 lần

----------

